# Aston Martin V8 Vantage



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

Ah, but that's a 6 cylinder car.


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

HEY! That's a mustang GT! :rofl:


----------



## Scott ZHP (Jul 17, 2003)

hugh1850 said:


> Ah, but that's a 6 cylinder car.


True, but probably worth millions


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> Probably around $90k in the US?
> 
> And it even has a proper manual tranny, unlike recent BMWs. :thumbup:


$120k, no? At least, that's what I read in MT or C&D.

Worth every penny, IMO. This car looks fabulous.


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

jgrgnt said:


> $120k, no? At least, that's what I read in MT or C&D.
> 
> Worth every penny, IMO. This car looks fabulous.


you read MotorTrend?  :yikes:


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

zcasavant said:


> It seems kinda underpowered and slow. I'm disappointed.


ya, 0-60 in 4.9 seconds...seems slow


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

BMWenthusiast said:


> ya, 0-60 in 4.9 seconds...seems slow


I'm glad someone agrees.


----------

